
Iquitos – city in middle of Amazon jungle - maxerickson
http://www.mymilez.com/iquitos-city-in-middle-of-amazon-jungle/
======
maxerickson
From
[http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/PlaneMad/diary/38453](http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/PlaneMad/diary/38453)

